# 80050 General Health Panel



## eventidesky (Jan 20, 2015)

It has recently come to the attention of the lab I work for, that  Medicare does not cover a general health panel (CPT 80050) 
I already have several denied claims. Can I rebill these to Medicare unbundled? I have supporting diagnoses. Any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------

